# how to quit seeing my therapist



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

This is kind of a dumb question but I don't really want to see my therapist anymore. I don't think shes really all that helpful and I feel like going to her is a waste of my time. I want to e-mail her to tell her that I don't want to go anymore but I don't know how to word it... I don't want to hurt her feelings!!


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

U need to call her. And it wont hurt her feelings because it's her job! Don't worry about it  just call her and quickly tell her how u can't go to her anymore. But don't reveal that he or she is a bad therapist!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Just tell her that you have been improving and you don't feel like you need to see her anymore. If you feel like that doesn't work, then just have your mom do it for you. My mom has done it for me many times and it works whenever she does it.


----------



## eyedesirehappiness (Jun 5, 2012)

You could explain that while their sessions have been helpful you feel as though you need a new view point... 
You shouldn't feel bad they would want you to do what is right for you =]]


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im dealing with this same thing .. i need to stop seeing my therapist .. its more for insurance reasons, although i dont think we've made a lot of progress in the year ive been seeing him .. i have to tell him today .. freaking out about it!


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cancel the appointment, never reschedule?


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys  And good luck to you Blue!!!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

pancakepowder said:


> Thanks guys  And good luck to you Blue!!!


thanks


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

well i told him .. it was quite nerve wracking, but now im freaking out worrying about our last session in 3 weeks :/


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

The majority of therapists are trained how to handle a whole range of feedback from clients. Cancelling your therapy appointments/sessions is best done by phoning the therapist and talking to them. I am not aware of any requirement to give a reason as to why you wish to cancel the therapy sessions but it is worth noting that all therapists differ in their policies with regard to clients, cancellations etc. 

In some cases, cancelling a therapy appointment without giving enough notice can result in you being charged for that appointment. Details about cancellation policies are usually available via the therapist's website or from the therapist directly so please ask for them.


----------



## HopefulSeeker (Mar 1, 2012)

I went to about four sessions with a therapist. I support the idea, but believe a person has to feel that there is a fit, between you and the therapist, and that can be a tough thing to find. 

I emailed my therapist after the first session, and asked her point blank, why she felt she could help me, and if she had experiences related to this situation she could draw from. 

It was very honest, and a little blunt. She did respond, very honestly, that she felt she could help. In a session that followed, she did make a comment that suggested that she had been slightly offended. 

Emails can be a little impersonal, but they are easier. You have to look after yourself in the end, not someone else. But kindness and compassion are great qualities. 

Seeker


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree with HopefulSeeker, most of the time you do need a fit. But with the therapist i've had for over 2 years now, the first half year i disliked her a lot, but now we get along great and next Thursday is our last appointment to say goodbye, in the end she actually helped me with a lot of things so i can now move on to the next step with a new therapist  But ofcourse dislike is different from discomfort, but i wanted to share my personal experience!

Good luck : o


----------



## vlad soma (Feb 20, 2012)

Tell her "You're making me worse."...jk ha


----------



## solitarysiren (Jun 21, 2012)

After therapists have worked with a number of clients, I'm sure they are used to it, and if not, that isn't something that you are responsible for. All you really need to say is that you are no longer able to come, and you could say thank you for the help they have provided you with. Usually, calls to therapists go straight to voicemail, so chances are you won't have to say it while she is on the other end. I think voicemail would be better than email, but as long as you let her know that you aren't coming in anymore and are courteous about it, I think that is all that really matters. If you're not sure how frequently she checks her email, then I'd definitely say call her rather than email her.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Call her. 
Tell her its just not working out anymore but you hope you can still remain friends. Let her know its not you, its me.


----------



## Chilantree (Nov 14, 2012)

yes, call her, and tell her that you feel that you have enough help to continue happily in your life


----------

